# Parking sensors in base or premium package?



## materialpointmethod (Jul 1, 2017)

Is the use of the ultra sonics as parking sensor with proximity display and beep-beep-boooop included in the base package or does it come only with the premium package.

I can't seem to find this expressly written anywhere. I know that the cameras, radar and ultra sonic sensors are hardware included in all configurations, but the specifications don't seem to list old school parking sensors anywhere.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

materialpointmethod said:


> Is the use of the ultra sonics as parking sensor with proximity display and beep-beep-boooop included in the base package or does it come only with the premium package.
> 
> I can't seem to find this expressly written anywhere. I know that the cameras, radar and ultra sonic sensors are hardware included in all configurations, but the specifications don't seem to list old school parking sensors anywhere.


Here is a screenshot of the design studio for the Autopilot section. You'll notice the "Safety is Standard"!


----------



## materialpointmethod (Jul 1, 2017)

Thanks for the screen shot! But I must say it does not really say parking sensors explicitly, although it implies so ever so slightly.


----------



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2017)

Tesla has said that all their cars come with the hardware for full self driving. So 12 ultrasonic sensors, 8 cameras and forward radar. Even the base 35k car has all of this. The 12 ultrasonic sensors should act as parking sensors as well.


----------



## BB3 (May 18, 2017)

Yeah, I think that's going to be standard because the car is just so high tech, and I don't see how or why eap would add parking warnings for the driver. Definitely though, the hardware is all going to be standard.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

materialpointmethod said:


> Thanks for the screen shot! But I must say it does not really say parking sensors explicitly, although it implies so ever so slightly.


They're there and the screen shows your surrounding.


----------



## materialpointmethod (Jul 1, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> They're there and the screen shows your surrounding.


The ultrasonic sensors themselves are definitely there.
The text says AEB (which I believe is under normal driving at speed), side and front collision warning for slower moving or stationary cars which you could stretch to apply to other parked cars whilst parking.
I was just wishing for that some spec would actually say parking assist, but maybe I'm just finicky here


----------



## Model34mePlease (Jun 3, 2017)

materialpointmethod said:


> The ultrasonic sensors themselves are definitely there.
> The text says AEB (which I believe is under normal driving at speed), side and front collision warning for slower moving or stationary cars which you could stretch to apply to other parked cars whilst parking.
> I was just wishing for that some spec would actually say parking assist, but maybe I'm just finicky here


I think they are concerned readers will confuse that with self-parking, which is part of EAP


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

materialpointmethod said:


> The ultrasonic sensors themselves are definitely there.
> The text says AEB (which I believe is under normal driving at speed), side and front collision warning for slower moving or stationary cars which you could stretch to apply to other parked cars whilst parking.
> I was just wishing for that some spec would actually say parking assist, but maybe I'm just finicky here


Remember safety is standard. It's there. I promise (unless I'm wrong  )


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Remember safety is standard. It's there. I promise (unless I'm wrong  )


the "beep-beep-boooop" (as coined by @materialpointmethod ) isn't really a 'safety feature but more of a convenience feature. 
but.... I do think the parking "beep-beep-boooop" will be standard myself.


----------



## materialpointmethod (Jul 1, 2017)

Other brands list the parking sensors/assist (typically as an optional package, never understood why such a basic and cheap system don't deserves to be standard) so it is very much understandable that the feature is there. It's a pity if it's not listed in the specs because it could help throw off some potential buyers (like the ones that do not thoroughly research the product they think about buying).


----------

